# New member from Tacoma WA



## Mr.Spradlin (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello brothers. My name is Matt and not to long ago I was raised as a MM. I stumbled on this forum by pure chance and joined to meet fellow travelers from near and far. 

Have a wonderful day 

Matt


----------



## bro.william (May 4, 2019)

Welcome, then. Friendly folk here.


----------



## Brother JC (May 4, 2019)

Welcome, my Brother.


----------



## James F Mcmillian (May 5, 2019)

I'm also a new MM. Welcome Brother


----------



## Mark Stockdale (May 5, 2019)

Welcome among us Brother


----------



## Keith C (May 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Mr.Spradlin (May 7, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bloke (May 26, 2019)

Congratulations and welcome - keep asking questions, it is the best way to learn about the Craft..


----------

